# Grill Removal?



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

i know this might sound retarded, but just to clarify, do you remove the front grill by just unclipping it from under the hood and pulling it out or are there bolts there? i should have just looked while my bumper was off earlier. 
BTW off topic, but CDMORENOT, you are the friggin MAN! drove an hr and a half down to my town to install my HID'S for me all for the price of a pizza and 20 bucks for gas??? i wish there were more people like you in the world man.:thumbup: +1 for a great guy.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

just click on the ad to rep button lol... all you need to take it off are the clips and.. two clips thingies that click on at the bottom of it..


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

oh and btw.. that was some good ass pizza.. and tell that kid he will make millions with that bread sauce.. WORD..


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol will do man; will do.


----------

